# Beach weekend & stuck to diet



## tmarc (Jun 14, 2004)

Hi All! How was everyone???s weekend? Great I hope. Mine was fantastic. My mother came and visited for the weekend. It???s been a while. She showed up on Saturday, and we went to the Provincial Park near my place (I live right on the edge of the ocean, and have a great view). We combed the beach for hours, brought home a feast of mussels for supper. Man were they good. Then on Sunday we went in the other direction, and explored another beach, and of course had to scale a rock cliff (had a lovely flounder supper that night). My calves are now killing me! It was beautiful all weekend, and I collected pockets full of rocks, geodes, quartz, amythest, and more! There are a lot of interesting rocks and minerals around here if you???re into that sort of thing. You may be asking if I stuck to my diet plan, well of course. I had my protein shakes for breakfast, took them premixed for lunch (snacked on fruits and vegees all day, and my plan allows me to eat whatever I want for supper, and still lose, so I enjoyed seafood!). It was great. I finally started working out again last week, the metabolism boosters I take really help, and I???ve lost enough weight now I felt comfortable getting back on the treadmill (it felt great). But it certainly isn???t helping how my calves are feeling now!! I guess no pain no loss!!!! I know, I???m no comedian. So how was everyone else???s weekend?

Happy, Healthy, Energetic
http://www.yourlastdietforever.com


----------

